# No, I must be quicker than that!



## TDG

*Driving Reaction Test For Old People.*
I know all us MHF Guy & Gals are very good drivers, so here is a fun test to see how good your reflex time really is!

The automobile driving manual says the average driver's reaction time is .75 seconds or 1 car length for every 10 mph.

Test your average reaction time. Be careful, this can be addictive! You will be surprised at how slow you really are.
WHEN YOU'VE CLICKED ON THE LINK BELOW JUST CLICK ON THE DART WHEN THE SHEEP STARTS TO RUN .....
THERE ARE 5 SHEEP
www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


----------



## iconnor

0.261 secs......


----------



## Mrplodd

2.4533 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerblack

First try: 2.0181 :roll: 

second: 0.3896 :?

time for that cup of coffee . . . :idea:


----------



## cabby

0.282 secs.

cabby


----------



## icer

0.2064

Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

After the first try I stopped.

I'll work on the principal that if any more sheep cross my screen they deserve anything which might happen.

I've nudged the odd one on those narrow single track roads, very useful when it's raining as they keep the sills nice and clean.


----------



## HarleyDave

*Ambling Armadillo*

.333

Cheers

Dave

PS Tried again

Bobbing Bobcat 0.2668


----------



## GEMMY

0.194 :lol: 

tony


----------



## icer

0.1964

also a rabbit

Ian


----------



## Chausson

0.2666
I seem slow or no drugs left after you lot using it all so I stabbed them to death with the syringe l :lol: 

Ron


----------



## GerryD

0.319secs


----------



## motormouth

Tried to open this in my drop box on iPad but it won't let me  
Any clues??


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I don't believe this.. If sheep moved this fast there would be loads of Welsh sprinters.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't believe this.. If sheep moved this fast there would be loads of Welsh sprinters.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


OH dear lots of sheep er chasers on here, you'll be in trouble.


----------



## nicholsong

Started with 0.34

Changed to looking at different place on the screen and it came down to 0.26

What does that tell us?

Anyway at age 70 I was not too embarrassed with either result.

Geoff


----------



## tattytony

0.217 

attempt 2 
0.204


----------



## EJB

Had two goes and made 2.7 so happy at my age of over 70 :wink:


----------



## Spiritofherald

0.27


----------



## icer

0.1518  

Ian


----------



## tattytony

icer said:


> 0.1518
> 
> Ian


Icer-not TriggerFinger-yes :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Fastest - 0.172

Ave for 5 - 0.227

That's as good a reason for drinking Red wine as ever I've seen!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Christine600

When I click on "Go" nothing happens.



I guess I'm too quick for this game.


----------



## buffallobill

0.253 average after numerous goes cant get any quicker but it is addictive. :lol:


----------



## rosalan

0.00 Sorry! I have a very short span of attention.
Alan


----------



## mr2

cabby said:


> 0.282 secs.
> 
> cabby


snap 8O


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Damn!

I've killed the Sheepdog as well!


----------



## barryd

.203 but we are doing it all wrong.

Everyone. Start Drinking heavily and record your scores after every tipple. Once you start scoring anything above 4.0 dont drive home! 

Actually the French should promote this for drivers to use before they set off. Makes more sense than the Breathlyser scheme and at least its always available!


----------



## GROUNDHOG

0.2682.... is it quicker using a fibre optic or whisky optic?  :lol:


----------



## Penquin

0.38 s but all that coffee is causing other problems..........

Mind I did know someone who drove his car into the centrl barrier on the M5 near Birmingham and wrote on the insurance claim;

"I swerved to avoid the sheep I was counting"......... they paid up with a very humorous comment very quickly........

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Anyone beat 0.000 on the 4th sheep after half a bottle of claret, with an average of 0.216

Must remember to have a couple before driving :wink: 

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith

0.216 ............and now for lunch and a cuppa.


----------

